# New BSNL DNS



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 27, 2008)

I got 2 new BSNL DNS address, my friend sent me sms, since the 61.1.96.69 giving us nightmares. 

218.248.240.208 and 218.248.240.135

Both work much better then old bsnl and Open Dns. Something terribly wrong with open dns also.

hv fun


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

well,akshay,this is the new BSNL DNS for us in Kerala:


> 218.248.240.24
> 218.248.240.135


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 27, 2008)

In some regions on Kerala, *218.248.240.23* is also used


----------



## mehulved (May 27, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Both work much better then old bsnl and Open Dns. Something terribly wrong with open dns also.
> 
> hv fun


Or maybe just routing problem. Earlier in the day QwertyM was having problems which he suspected as DNS but using IP caused lots of dropped packets too.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 27, 2008)

OpenDNS works fine for me.


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

opendns was very slow and even fails with some sites.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2008)

changed for good


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 27, 2008)

so where and why do you people use those IPs and opendns?


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

well,we use dns in /etc/resolv.conf in Linux and BSDs.in winblows,I think you got some tcp/ip property option in network config.there u add these IP's.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,we use dns in /etc/resolv.conf in Linux and BSDs.in winblows,I think you got some tcp/ip property option in network config.there u add these IP's.



Ah I see... so why do you do it? I mean, why do you use all this DNS stuff with Linsux? 

 man read both of our curses abt the other OS... both of them mean the same thing lol!!!


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2008)

openDNS rox, all the above DNS sucked right now


----------



## upendra_gp (May 28, 2008)

does anybody know good DNS for Dataone Maharashtra users?


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

^^
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

Its openDNS


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 28, 2008)

i a sick of open dns. it fails many times.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

^^
so which one is bullet proof ?
Others failed for me, including the one given in first post


----------



## mehulved (May 28, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Ah I see... so why do you do it? I mean, why do you use all this DNS stuff with Linsux?
> 
> man read both of our curses abt the other OS... both of them mean the same thing lol!!!


Yeah man. DNS is such a great invention by Microsoft, we poor linux users have to remember all IP addresses but because of our limited memories, we tend to forget the IP's so we decided to hack Windows and try using DNS on linsux even though it's not as great as on windows?
Happy now?


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

^^lool
you are indeed not a mode-rat-or


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^
> so which one is bullet proof ?
> Others failed for me, including the one given in first post


Have u tried DNSAdvantage ?? 
	
	



```
156.154.70.1 and 156.154.71.1
```

Another alternative would be Scrubit. 
	
	



```
67.138.54.100 and 207.225.209.66
```

If u get tired by Scrubit's filtering, they provide non-filtered DNS services too 
	
	



```
67.138.54.120 and 207.225.209.77
```


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Yeah man. DNS is such a great invention by Microsoft, we poor linux users have to remember all IP addresses but because of our limited memories, we tend to forget the IP's so we decided to hack Windows and try using DNS on linsux even though it's not as great as on windows?
> Happy now?



 DNS was invented by Microsoft?


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> Have u tried DNSAdvantage ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, will try them and let u know


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 28, 2008)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Mockapetris


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> DNS was invented by Microsoft?



A definition by Uncyclopedia:
DNS or Dominant Neutering System (aka Dick Nuts Scrotum, or simply Dennis) is a system of the  internet which masks easy to remember numbers with long, hard, confusing words or phrases


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 31, 2008)

praka123 said:


> opendns was very slow and even fails with some sites.



+1

@a_k_s_h_a_y
i think new bsnl  dns ke sath mera hi5 ka prob fix ho gaya...  thanks


----------



## Who (Jun 3, 2008)

Can anyone give big list of good DNS servers , both Open DNS & the bsnl dns suck , i have to encounter too much downtime, i can only download like 1 GB on my home500 plan so can anyone give me a good DNS server list ?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 3, 2008)

DNS server has no effect on your night time downloads. Changing the DNS only increases/decreases your browsing experience ...


----------



## Who (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it ? me & my freinds switched to automatic yesterday from open DNS & we went on downloading 2-3 GB so i think it has to do with DNS servers , the problem is download locks up like a web page locks up when browsing , i think downtime wasn't the correct word.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 3, 2008)

try singtel DNS.sometimes it works better 
165.21.83.88
165.21.100.88

Also,
202.188.1.5 and 202.188.0.133
OR
202.188.1.4 and 202.188.0.132


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 3, 2008)

smit said:


> Is it ? me & my freinds switched to automatic yesterday from open DNS & we went on downloading 2-3 GB so i think it has to do with DNS servers , the problem is download locks up like a web page locks up when browsing , i think downtime wasn't the correct word.


When u switch to automatic DNS, the default DNS (of BSNL) comes into play. But u were saying BSNL DNS sucks


----------

